# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Paul's Exit Revealed

## Babe14

Paul Connor will die in a car crash after an argument with brother Liam after Paul discovers that Leanne is an "escort"

Storyline to be aired June.

DEVASTATED! How could they do this to me and so soon! :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

He will be greatly missed!

Corrieblog full story.

The Connors won't be the same without him! Still the aftermath is bound to be excellent viewing. Oh dear I am going to need a crate of tissues :Crying:

----------

alan45 (19-04-2007), Katy (24-04-2007), tammyy2j (19-04-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Paul Connor will die in a car crash after an argument with brother Liam after Paul discovers that Leanne is an "escort"
> 
> Storyline to be aired June.
> 
> DEVASTATED! How could they do this to me and so soon!   
> 
> He will be greatly missed!
> 
> Corrieblog full story.
> ...


What a fitting death for him and how appropriate. The Lord works in mysterious ways :Smile:

----------


## thestud2k7

has it been confirmed?

sounds good

----------


## Babe14

Although I am obviously very disappointed that one of my most favourite characters is leaving and devastated that they will be killed off, I agree and think that Corrie have done an excellent job with the series of events that have lead from or in some way been connected to the dark secret and for everything to lead back to it.  The article reveals more "dark" secrets about Paul.
The thing I like about Paul's exit is that it is built on a series of "Big" storylines which makes things more interesting and it has all been very cleverly done by a "chain reaction" process.  At first I thought oh what a crap exit a car crash, then the brain kicked in and I thought excellent. 
The aftermath will be excellent again with a series of events/storylines happening and I am looking forward to it all.

At the end of the day I am  happy about all this as it was the actors decision to leave and possibly his decision to have his character killed off. At the end of the day it is just a job for him and a soap for us :Smile: 

Corrie is just amazing at the moment, not only because of the Connor stuff but because of everything else that is in the pipeline.

Once again I wish Sean all the very best as he is truly a great actor and from what I have read a really lovely fella in "real" life.

----------


## Footie_Chick

It sad to see him go so soon but i think the storyline will do justice to the way he has been in Corrie. I hope the rest of the Connor clan continue to do well for themselves, I also hope Carla (Alison King) stays around when he's gone but not sure how they will keep her on as Liam and Michelle aren't exactly friends with her at present.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm sad Paul is leaving he is a great character with great potential. I assume Michelle finds out about him being responsible for Ryan's father death. Him dying in a car crash is i guess poetic justice. How does he find out Leanne is a escort does he become a customer? There are rumours that she gets caught when a familiar face becomes a customer i thought it was Dev as he is getting no action at all.

----------


## Babe14

> I'm sad Paul is leaving he is a great character with great potential. I assume Michelle finds out about him being responsible for Ryan's father death. Him dying in a car crash is i guess poetic justice. How does he find out Leanne is a escort does he become a customer? There are rumours that she gets caught when a familiar face becomes a customer i thought it was Dev as he is getting no action at all.


 
Here is the full article which explains all:
*Paul Connor's shock exit revealed*

Paul Connor, played by Sean Gallagher, will leave Corrie in a shock story when he dies in a car smash. But thatâs not all! First of all, Paul rings the escort agency where Leanne works and asks for a girl to be sent round to his flat for a bit of rumpeh-pumpeh when Carlaâs not in. When Leanne turns up he doesnât know where to put himself and so he confronts brother Liam, telling him the truth about his girlfriendâs real job. Liam and Paul argue and Paul storms out drunk, drives away and is killed in a road smash with a truck. The storyline will be seen in June. 

Apparently Paul has been using the agency for the past 4 years which we find out whne he tries to tell Leanne that this is the first time he has done this.
More skeletons coming out of the  :Wub:  Paul's closet.

With regards to Michelle finding out the truth about Dean   Spoiler:     Carla lets the secret out after Liam/Paul move her desk out of the office and leave her high and dry after she gets another order  

So I can see all sorts of things happening over the next few weeks which will all lead up to that tragic episode.

Although I love the Connors I can't take fully to Liam/Carla as individuals. As you know by now I love Paul/Carla and also Paul/Liam but not sure how they will be once Paul has gone espec Carla.  However Carla can still stay on wiothout Paul as there is loads of potential for her espec during the aftermath.

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I'm sad Paul is leaving he is a great character with great potential. I assume Michelle finds out about him being responsible for Ryan's father death. Him dying in a car crash is i guess poetic justice. How does he find out Leanne is a escort does he become a customer? There are rumours that she gets caught when a familiar face becomes a customer i thought it was Dev as he is getting no action at all.
> 
> 
>  
> Here is the full article which explains all:
> *Paul Connor's shock exit revealed*
> ...

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I'm sad Paul is leaving he is a great character with great potential. I assume Michelle finds out about him being responsible for Ryan's father death. Him dying in a car crash is i guess poetic justice. How does he find out Leanne is a escort does he become a customer? There are rumours that she gets caught when a familiar face becomes a customer i thought it was Dev as he is getting no action at all.
> 
> 
>  
> Here is the full article which explains all:
> *Paul Connor's shock exit revealed*
> ...


Can't believe all these secrets the Connors have they keep getting more and more. Sounds great anyway. Really hope Carla stays on though as it would be a shame if she went.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I am surprised that his exit is so soon. I expected it to be later in the summer before his character was killed off.  It's a shame that the actor has decided to leave so early.  I think Paul could have been a real assest to Corrie with his wide-boy attidude.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> ...


That's mainly why I love the Connors so much, epsec Paul as there has been a lot of focus on his character, mainly now because of his sudden departure. When Paul first appeared his character was a "mystery", no one knew not even the actor himself what sort of character he would be, we knew that he was set to be the next bad boy of the street and would be involved in a few romantic entaglements over the coming months but that was it. He's character has grown into a very interesting one espec with all these secrets popping out of his closet and he has a lovely mixed personality.  Paul is a character full of twists and turns and surprises, he's not what you think he is.

Carla could easily pick up from where Paul leaves off.  She could become the bitch from hell after her husband's tragic death and a ruthless business woman with lots of skeletons popping out of her closet along with the rest of the Connors, we already know that Carla comes from a bad lot and has a brother in prison for armed robbery!
We need some dirt on Liam now too and it would be nice if Michelle had a skeleton locked away.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Which one is Paul? i never know which is which  :Rotfl:

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Which one is Paul? i never know which is which


Pauls the older one married to Carla, the one that thinks he's good at golf.

----------


## Babe14

> Which one is Paul? i never know which is which


The sexy one who is always on my signature or at the top of my avtar "marked corrie's hottest babe"

The golf is another surprise as   Spoiler:     Paul is really an ace golfer and he is just stringing Dev/Steve along to get them to play.  Eventually he wipes the golf course with them.  Inother words the little bugger is scamming them!

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (19-04-2007)

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> Which one is Paul? i never know which is which 
> 
> 
> The sexy one who is always on my signature or at the top of my avtar "marked corrie's hottest babe"
> 
> The golf is another surprise as   Spoiler:     Paul is really an ace golfer and he is just stringing Dev/Steve along to get them to play.  Eventually he wipes the golf course with them.  Inother words the little bugger is scamming them!


Oh yeah i know which he is, thats a shame i like him, not fond of the other one though

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> Which one is Paul? i never know which is which 
> 
> 
> The sexy one who is always on my signature or at the top of my avtar "marked corrie's hottest babe"
> 
> The golf is another surprise as   Spoiler:     Paul is really an ace golfer and he is just stringing Dev/Steve along to get them to play.  Eventually he wipes the golf course with them.  Inother words the little bugger is scamming them!


Lol really, can't wait to see that.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> ...


Yeah it is a real shame but it's what Sean who plays Paul wants.  I'm not sure how the Connors will cope without Big brother.

Liam is hard for me to take to, although I do like him, what does me is his voice, he is just has one of those unfortunate type voices. To clarify even further for you about the brothers Liam is the one who has just moved in with Jamie and is chasing after Leanne.  Liam as I have said works with Paul with regards to the brother thing, i.e support and fighting. Also I think that maybe Carla/Liam work to.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> ...


I willbe wetting myself laughing.  I canjust picture Steve's face it will be classic and Dev's too, I'll expect they will want to get their own back :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> I am surprised that his exit is so soon. I expected it to be later in the summer before his character was killed off. It's a shame that the actor has decided to leave so early. I think Paul could have been a real assest to Corrie with his wide-boy attidude.


I too thought that it would be later and expected it to be about the end of Aug. (let's hope the date is wrong)

Paul's character has heaps of potential and he really is starting to become Corrie's bad boy but with a heart.  He reminds me of Mike a bit. For me he adds all the juicy/spicey dramatic stuff to the Connors.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> ...



Liam is the one who doesnt like the fact they are lying about how that foriegn woman died right?

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Xx-Vicky-xX
> ...


That's the one :Smile: 

I can't wait to see Paul's face or reaction when Leanne turns up on his doorstep it is going to be so funny espec as he doesn't know where to put himself! :Lol:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Liam is the one i dont like then

----------


## Babe14

Paul's exit reminds me of the way Len Fairclough was written outof the soap he too died in a car crash on his way back from his secret lovers whom he had been having an affair with for a few years. So Rita had a double shock when Len died as will Carla whom will discover her husband's use of an Escort Agency for the past 4 years...

----------


## alan45

Heres some proof  http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2...180837,00.html

THIS is the moment raging Corrie factory boss Paul Connor hurls Leanne Battersby in his car boot â after discovering her secret life as a CALL GIRL. 

Paul decides to abduct the blonde â girlfriend of his brother Liam â after he phones for an escort and she turns up.

Terrified Leanne â actress Jane Danson, 27 â screams for help, but is subjected to a nightmare car ride. 

Sean Gallagher, 40 â who plays Paul â recently quit the ITV1 soap and will be killed off in June. A Corrie insider said: âPaulâs really unhinged.â

----------

Babe14 (26-04-2007)

----------


## Footie_Chick

Just looked at the article, I can't believe this. So if Paul dies in a car crash are we thinking Leanne does too or do you think she is found before his death and this is just the lead up to it.

----------


## alan45

I dont think Leanne dies but maybe this causes her to think of a career change

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah it could do indeed, it will be very interesting to see this storyline through as for sure there will be alot of questions left unanswered and i wonder if Liam will ever find out abot Leannes career, maybe Paul gets the change to tell him before his death or maybe Leanne comes clean to him afterwards.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Alison King wants to stay after Pauls death. 

SHE'S made quite an impact since her arrival on Coronation Street last year, and soap siren Alison King tells me she's planning on sticking around for quite some time yet.

Alison, Corrie's sultry Carla Connor, is preparing to film the exit of her on-screen hubby, actor Sean Gallagher, who is quitting the soap in July.

But Alison is happy to reveal that she's hopeful her contract will be renewed, and that she'll be a Weatherfield fixture for some years to come.

She says: "My contract runs until October and then I've an option to renew that and renew again if they want me, and I'd be really happy to stay up here for another couple of years. I'm loving Manchester and I really love the part of Carla."

She admits she'll be sad to see Sean - scheming factory boss Paul Connor - leave the soap, although she has laughed off rumours that the two are more than just good friends in real life. And, as if to prove a point, she made sure she got up close and personal to the new man in her life, handsome cameraman, Adam Huckett, at an Irish awards do at the weekend.

She said: "Sean is going in July and we're already filming his exit scenes this week and next, and it's like, 'Oh no, don't go'. It's really shocking, and a bit gutting, but I want the best for Sean so that's great for him. 

"It's been so hectic with all the build-up to him leaving, but I'm sure there's lots of different ways they can spice up Carla, so she's not so lonely when he's gone. Maybe she could move onto Coronation Street."

If Alison seems rather familiar, then it's because this is not her first time in Manchester. She used to be a regular on the region's party scene in the 1990s when she dated former Corrie star Phil Middlemiss. And, in 2002, she was the face of ex-Manc beer Boddington's.

Now, her sultry looks have caught the attention of a whole new audience - and she's just been nominated as "Sexiest Female" at the British Soap Awards, with winners revealed at a glitzy ceremony next month.

But Alison is modest about her chances.

She laughs: "If I win it, I'll eat my own hat.

"I don't think Carla is sexy, I think she's just a bit gobby. I don't really see her as a sexpot."

She'll be wearing a glam dress for the ceremony though - by designer-to-the-stars Philip Armstrong. 

Although she reckons she's happier sloping off to her local pub for a night out.

"I'm rubbish at getting ready, I'm rubbish at getting off the sofa to be honest," she says.

----------

alan45 (24-04-2007), Babe14 (26-04-2007)

----------


## Katy

It's all looking like a good storyline. I think the connors have had a big imput on the street since they were introduced and this all looks great. I think Paul's death will really impact on Michelle especially the way she reacts when she finds the truth about Deans death.

----------


## Babe14

Now I'm confused the storyline airs in June and they are filming the exit scenes this week and next o.k that all ties in, but in the interview with Alison she said that Sean isn't leaving until July?? , which would put the storyline in terms of screentime round about Aug/Sept time but doesn't tie in with the filming time?

So maybe Paul doesn't actually die in the car crash but later in hospital, so he could well be in a coma for a month or so which would start off the afteramth..or maybe he comes round then dies later??

Still all will be revealed in time.  Still think that he shouldn't of been killed off but made to do a runner instead very fitting with the character.  Deaths and prison exits are becoming boring.

Still excellent viewing from Corrie with more coming up in the aftermath of it all which will be very sad but excellent.

----------


## alan45

> Now I'm confused the storyline airs in June and they are filming the exit scenes this week and next o.k that all ties in, but in the interview with Alison she said that Sean isn't leaving until July?? , which would put the storyline in terms of screentime round about Aug/Sept time but doesn't tie in with the filming time?
> 
> So maybe Paul doesn't actually die in the car crash but later in hospital, so he could well be in a coma for a month or so which would start off the afteramth..or maybe he comes round then dies later??
> 
> Still all will be revealed in time.  Still think that he shouldn't of been killed off but made to do a runner instead very fitting with the character.  Deaths and prison exits are becoming boring. 
> Still excellent viewing from Corrie with more coming up in the aftermath of it all which will be very sad but excellent.


I agree. On Corrie they dont raise the dead. Paul doing a runner leaves the way open for a possible return in the future and would leave endless possibilities for future storylines. I think they are being short sighted killing him off

----------

Babe14 (26-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused the storyline airs in June and they are filming the exit scenes this week and next o.k that all ties in, but in the interview with Alison she said that Sean isn't leaving until July?? , which would put the storyline in terms of screentime round about Aug/Sept time but doesn't tie in with the filming time?
> 
> So maybe Paul doesn't actually die in the car crash but later in hospital, so he could well be in a coma for a month or so which would start off the afteramth..or maybe he comes round then dies later??
> 
> Still all will be revealed in time. Still think that he shouldn't of been killed off but made to do a runner instead very fitting with the character. Deaths and prison exits are becoming boring. 
> Still excellent viewing from Corrie with more coming up in the aftermath of it all which will be very sad but excellent.
> ...


Part of me thinks maybe it was Sean himself who wanted the character killed off,yes sure it is going to be very dramatic (or more correct to say traumatic for me :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  ) but I do think that it would of been far better to have him do a runner  (or for him to fake his death) and the way would of been paved perfectly for this to of have happened. Paul obviously is going to lose it big time so he won't be thinking straight, perfect revenge on Carla for her betrayal and letting Liam/Michelle be free of him to have a happier life.

Like you said great and endless possibilities for a future return, even just the odd one now and then, the first being a shocker.

Another great character whom will be gone forever...

----------


## Footie_Chick

CORONATION Street hooker Leanne Battersby has been given the boot by men before - but never like this.

In the latest shock storyline, Leanne is put through a terrifying kidnap ordeal by factory boss Paul Connor.

He bundles her into the boot of his car and drives off at high speed. Minutes later, Paul is killed when he crashes the Mercedes.

Leanne, on the other hand, walks away with just a broken rib.

The dramatic scenes happen after Paul calls an escort agency and arranges to meet a high-class prostitute in a hotel room.

When Leanne turns up to offer her services, both she and Paul are mortified. He thought she was a property sales executive - she thought he was happily married.

Paul, played by Sean Gallagher, is forced to tell wife Carla - Alison King - that he uses prostitutes.

Carla, in turn, tells Paul's brother Liam, played by Rob James-Collier, as he has been dating Leanne.

A Corrie source said: "Paul is furious it has all come out and is really drunk when he meets Leanne to sort something out.

"He bundles her in the boot as he tries to think what to do next. Minutes later, he crashes and is thrown through the windscreen.

"Luckily for Leanne, her being in the boot means she only suffers a cracked rib and cuts and bruises."

The scenes will be shown next month.

----------


## Tamzi

DS have put up behind the scene pictures of the crash being filmed (airs in two weeks) and also information about what actually happens:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a5...ies-crash.html

----------


## xStephaniex

sounds like an explosive ending for paul!! sound fab though...the connor family are awsome.

----------

